# America's Best Bowstrings 2008 contingency



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Awesome! Awesome strings too! If you guys haven't tried them, they are arguably the Best strings made! Now with the Contingency Program, you have yet another reason to get you a set!


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Actually been looking through some ideas to get some new strings/cables ordered. Can you PM or email some info on what materials you use, what amount of stretch you use while making them, cost, etc? 

Thanks for the info


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Hmmmmm???
I maybe using AB strings this year.....

Which ASA and IBO shoots will this apply to?


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

Anyone interested shoot Jerry an email and he'll get you the info.

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

bump


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

*Contingency shoots*

Here are the shoots that have contingency available:

ASA:
Feb 1-3 Gainsville, Fl

Feb 29-Mar 02 Hattiesburg, Ms

April 04-06 Paris, Tx

April 25-27 Ft. Gordon/Augusta, Ga

May 30-June 01 London, Ky

June 27-29 Metropolis, Ill

August 08-10 Uchee Creek/Columbus, Ga

IBO:
May 16-18 Bedford, Ind

June 13-15 Erie, Pa

July 11-13 Nelsonville, Oh

August 21-23 Ellicottville, Ny

NFAA:
Feb 22-24 Vegas, Nev

March 15-16 Louisville, Ky

April 19-20 Hartford, Ct

There are 14 shoots in the contingency program for 2008.

Call or Email for contingency program details.


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

I had one on my Mathews this past year- the best I have used.
I just ordered some for our shop-we want to sell the BEST!

BB


----------



## center x (Dec 11, 2007)

Those of you who are dealers, contact us, we can send you applications so your customers can benefit from this program. We MUST have a contingency application on file before the shooter can receive contingencies.
Jerry @ ABB

Email [email protected] for application, or call 330-231-1613


----------



## center x (Dec 11, 2007)

America's Best Bowstrings 2007
* Pro Vegas Champion
*1st leg IBO Pro Champion
*2 ASA Shooter of the year
*IBO World Champion
*2 State titles
*many top 5 finishes in all classes

America's Best Bowstrings 2008 Contingency Program
This means MONEY TO THE BEST SHOOTERS!!!!!


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## spot&dot (Nov 4, 2003)

Are you looking for any staff shooters or pro staffers?


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

ballistic bob said:


> I had one on my Mathews this past year- the best I have used.
> I just ordered some for our shop-we want to sell the BEST!
> 
> BB


BB 
Thanks
I'm glad you like our strings and cables. 
We strive to make the best strings and cables on the market. 
Keep us informed.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

Stop in and check us out at the ATA show


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Do ypu have a Website or something or do you just have to call to get prices??? I'm needing a few strings/cables...........


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

We don't have a website as of now, But you can call or PM Jerry he goes by center x here on AT.


----------



## kavar (Sep 9, 2007)

*strings*

send me a pm on strings,material,stretch,cost, contact info thanks john.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

kavar said:


> send me a pm on strings,material,stretch,cost, contact info thanks john.


PM sent


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

Congradulations to Chance for winning the Iowa Pro Am


----------



## bobg (Apr 6, 2003)

*String Info*

I will be restringing three bows with in the next two months. Can I get some information on these strings. Thanks


----------



## center x (Dec 11, 2007)

bobg if you or anyone else needs info about our strings pm me with your address and I'll send price list, catalog, etc.


----------



## center x (Dec 11, 2007)

spot&dot our Pro Staff is pretty much filled up but we're always taking apps. Send your complete resume' to [email protected].


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

bump


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

All of us at America's Best Bowstrings would like to thank everyone that stopped by and seen us at our booth at the ATA show. 
Please feel free to call or email us if anyone has any questions.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## center x (Dec 11, 2007)

Bump


----------



## gkchesser (Nov 17, 2005)

*string*

send me a pm or email on strings,material,stretch,cost,colors, contact info thanks kent


----------



## center x (Dec 11, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## center x (Dec 11, 2007)

:wav::wav::wav:


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

*America's Best Bowstrings*

If anyone is interested in a 2008 catalog, give Jerry a call or email.

Check out the new products for 2008.

330-231-1613

[email protected]


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

*America's Best Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

^^^
^^
^


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

*America's Best Bowstrings*

Todays bump


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

*America's Best Bowstrings*

Anyone going to Louisville? 

If you are there stop by and check us out, We will have a booth at the shoot.

See you there.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

bump


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

Best strings I have ever used!!!!!


----------

